# New Guy



## Azulongmon (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey everybody! I'm new to this forum and I've got my first question. Are there and freeware/shareware apps to make a custom desktop wallpaper? I have these four photo's of (you'll probably laugh at me for this) the four digimon soveriegns, and I want to have these 4 creatures in a cross like figure with their names underneath and what they stand for. I would really like to have some help with this.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2006)

Gimp.app (requires X11 which is on your OS X install discs)

Seashore (a simplified port of Gimp, does not require X11 but lacks some features that Gimp has)

GraphicConverter


----------

